# When to start spanking?



## tmckinney (Oct 7, 2007)

Our little boy is fixing to turn 10 months in about 2 weeks. I do not believe the sacred Scriptures teach when to start spanking. One source says to not start spanking before 15 months. Right now it feels like my hands are tied and that no matter how many times I say "no" it does nothing. The Scriptures say that sparing the rod spoils the child, but when may I start administering the rod biblically? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 7, 2007)

I never can tell the precise date - but many a nursing Mom can tell you that at a much younger date an infant can figure out that biting during nursing is going to produce negative feedback. My wife will typically flick the cheek of the child. Our kids' teeth tend to start coming in at 3 months.

Prior to a year, a flick of the hand usually resolves most things. There's a sense of when it needs to be "graduated" but I can't give you an exact date. Flicking the back of a hand with "No" at 10 months ought to be fine though.


----------

